# Manual Construccion Fuente de Voltaje Variable CD 0-15v



## amauricio (Abr 30, 2010)

Buenas amigos por la red encontre esta fuente me parece muy buena.
Contiene un fusible para evitar cortos y cuenta con 4 reguladores de voltaje dos por cada salida con lo puedes regular el voltaje de manera que cambie rápido o mas finos para voltajes mas específicos.

Esto no lo diseñe yo lo encontre por ahi.
Yo busque en el foro y no encontre esta fuente si el tema esta repetido me disculpan.



























el link para descargar el manual es el siguiente.

http://www.4shared.com/file/129184394/b48438c7/Manual_fuente.html

Aprovechando este post quisiera preguntar algo entre la lista de materiales esta un 2n3055 ese lo consegui facilmente pero el mj2955 no lo encunetro buscando en el foro encuntro que quizas es bueno cambiarlo por un TIP36C que si esta disponible en mi pais nose ud que opinen muchas gracias.

Nose la fuente exacta pero el autor es:

lixo2108


----------



## foso (Abr 30, 2010)

Ta linda. Me gusta la caja. Estaría bueno poderse fabricar uno ese tipo decajas. Saludos


----------

